# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Ten words!

## Ash

"The most selfish 1 letter "I"
Avoid It.

Most Satisfactory 2 letters "WE"
 Use It. 

Most Poisonous 3 letters "EGO"
 Kill It. 

Most used 4 letters "LOVE"
 Value It. 

Most Pleasing 5 letters "SMILE"
 Keep It. 

Fastest Spreading 6 letters "RUMOUR"
 Ignore It. 

Hard Working 7 letters "SUCCESS"
 Achieve It. 

Most Enviable 8 letters "JEALOUSY"
 Distance It. 

Most Essential 9 letters "PRINCIPLE"
 Have It. 

Most Divine 10 Letters "FRIENDSHIP"
 Maintain It.

----------


## Kainaat

Nice sharing Ash, maine pehle bhi kahin dekha hai, do not know kahan, but it's true  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

very nice and true.good sharing ash. :up;

----------


## Ash

haan main ne bhi kahi deekha hi tha..  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

hmmm main nai bhi kaheen daikha hai 

nice sharing ashoo

----------


## zeeast

nice......

----------


## Ash

:Smile:

----------


## Majid

Nice sharing   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nice Ash :givefl;

----------


## Ash

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

nice :Smile:

----------


## Qambar

nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## DesiPride4life

thumbs up!

----------


## TISHA

nice sharing

----------


## moneyboy0

very nice and true.good sharing ash

----------


## unnikannan

wow which word should i use now...anyway thanks....

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

very very nice sharing

----------


## sneha

very niceeeeeeeeeeeee sharin

----------


## amitrajv

ok

----------


## RAHEN

i read this when i waz in my 7th grade. u made me remember my golden days.
Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## Muzna

good points  :Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

cool and nice sharing ash
keep it up  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

Oh thanks guyz  :Big Grin: 

mera itna purana thread..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

very nice ..

----------


## *Fatima*

Nice sharing Ash ami jaan

----------


## Ash

u r welcome fati beta

----------


## harakiri_dep

what is this going on
?

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hi!

Most used 12 Letters "Dont Ignore Me"

Hey Twisters why dont you come up with your letter of words  :Smile:  Naya topic issi topic mein ...any takers?

----------


## nithyaramani

thanks for sharing

----------


## Ash

welcome guyz  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

nice sharing :up;

----------


## Ash

Thanks

----------


## nazims

very nice and very true....... but ....................
pahele bhi kaheen dekha hai
thank you for nice posting,

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

very nice acha hai

----------


## glimmering_candle

nice sharin'
i have seen it b4

----------

